# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  new Cape song....

## MIke R

ya see??...SBH does not have the market cornered on OCD fans....LOL


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bdp_Mkz7V0




me thinks Patti Pages legacy is safe....

----------


## KevinS

Something is missing??

----------


## Rosemary

New lyrics to the old Patti Page song?

----------


## KevinS

All that I see is one line at the top of the page, and one line at the bottom of the page.  There's no hint as to what should be in between.

----------


## amyb

Do try again, Mike.

----------


## MIke R

try it again..for whatever reason it would not attach through the youtube link...so I just copied and pasted the link instead

----------


## andynap

Once is enough-  :thumbdown:

----------


## MIke R

once is *too* much if you ask me.....LOL

----------


## andynap

I couldn't look at the whole thing

----------


## Rosemary

"the whales, the sails, the catch of the day..." He's singing about MikeR!  Everybody sing!  My hats off to him for the sheer audacity of getting it on TV.

----------


## MIke R

yeah I have to say...unfortunately he is getting laughed *at* by locals more that laughed *with*....LOL

its been all over the news here.....

----------


## sbhlvr

I have to say that the Pina Colada song is my favorite Cape song. I know it's corny but it brings back great memories of my crazy days there.

----------

